# Random scrambling - does this ever happen to you?



## Offblast! (Sep 27, 2008)

This has happened to me several times. I'm getting ready for solving and am randomly scrambling the cube not looking at it all, watching TV or something. I'm scrambling for 15-20 seconds and then when I look at it the cube is in it's solved state.

Now obviously my scrambling is not random and there is no mystery involved here, I'm just wondering if any of you get this because 99% of the time the cube is hopelessly scrambled.

I'd say my basic random scrambling method is 20 moves and a cube rotation repeated several times at 2-3 moves per second. My best non lucky solve is ~23 sec.

Bonus question, when you're done scrambling and start inspecting, do you scramble more if you notice the cross is too easy?


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 27, 2008)

I've never had it end up in a solved state, but I know that I always do something like r U' R' U' r U R' F l' y then repeat it over and over, throwing in an extra U or R or D or B or L or F. Just to jazz it up a bit 

bonus: Yes, I personally don't allow good crosses when I randomly scramble... which is stupid and that is why I always when possible use a random scramble generator.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 27, 2008)

I almost always scramble randomly and I have never gotten back to the solved state. I think my scrambling is random enough.
BTW, what tells me my cube is not correctly scrambled is when I see many groups or blocks of two or more pieces still formed, and then I re-scramble. I don't care much about an easy corner orientation on the cube (what's the purpose of an easy cross ? ) or an easy star on the megaminx, since it doesn't affect my times very much.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 27, 2008)

Sometimes I randomly scramble 15-20 moves and then undo the scramble if I don't have enough time to solve it (i.e. getting off a train or something).

I've never had it in a solved state unintentionally 

Tim.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 27, 2008)

Don't scramble using the same motions. Try using some cube rotations. And easy cross only saves you a second or few.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 27, 2008)

I had it almost in solved state also.. just R2 and L or something like this was not done to be solved.. but usually I scramble it with 40 moves or so..


----------



## linkmaster03 (Sep 27, 2008)

NO I haven't had to solve itself. But I do seem to use the same moves unfortunately. I also keep scrambling if the cross is easy.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2008)

scramble for a while toss the cube in the air spinning it. scramble again...repeat...

I keep scrambling until i have no more easy cases


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2008)

occasionally ill scramble for a while and end up with a 2x2x2 block solved, although ive come to recognise why this happens, and so i now do lots of cube rotations to avoid it easy cross/x-crosses...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 27, 2008)

Offblast! said:


> I'd say my basic random scrambling method is 20 moves and a cube rotation repeated several times at 2-3 moves per second.



Scrambles should be at least 25 moves long. Also try to turn all the sides in an order that is actually random.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was mindlessly scrambling my 2x2x2 for about 5 minutes and that happened. For some reason, I started laughing really really hard.


----------



## csshih (Sep 28, 2008)

never happened to me


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 28, 2008)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11031&p=124142#p124142


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I was mindlessly scrambling my 2x2x2 for about 5 minutes and that happened. For some reason, I started laughing really really hard.



I did that too except it was a 4 move solve rather than a solved cube.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 28, 2008)

For some reason, this is has happened on the 2x2x2 multiple times for me. Back when I averaged in the mid30s, I never used scrambles, I always did it "randomly", but sometimes I would catch myself do the exact same scramble. Good times.


----------



## Boarder120 (Sep 28, 2008)

That's never happened to me before lol. But I have had a situation when the cross could be solve in one move. I try to use generated scrambles because my random scrambles are often not scrambled enough.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 28, 2008)

Happens to me on 2x2.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 30, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> scramble for a while toss the cube in the air spinning it. scramble again...repeat...
> 
> I keep scrambling until i have no more easy cases



you forgot to say you also have to catch it...


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 30, 2008)

That kind of thing happened to me once, but my cube had the corners correct only , the edges were scrambled.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 1, 2008)

The only solution is to scramble better.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2008)

I've accidentally done the same scramble before, several times.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 2, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> I've accidentally done the same scramble before, several times.



I've done that before... I've memorized some of my scrambles.


----------



## Lewis (Oct 2, 2008)

I've accidentaly solved 2x2x2 and the pyraminx a few times while scrambling them.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 3, 2008)

I've only done this with a 2x2 cube. Was talking to a friend for 10-15 seconds while just randomly scrambling. When I looked down, it was solved!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 3, 2008)

thats happened to me, i rotate my cube during hand scrambles now.

and yeah, if my hand scrambles are easy, i feel like i'm cheating so i scramble more :]


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 3, 2008)

i just make my own up

like R' L' U'2 L R F B U'2 B F U2 B'2 F'2 U F2 B2 U2 B'2 F'2
WHOOOAAAA NEW UWR!!!!!! :O


----------

